# Entweder,... oder?



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

Morgen, 


Ich stehe relativ vor einer mehr oder weniger schwierigen Frage. 
Ich fische seit ca 2 jahren nur noch Underworld-Baits. 
Dies wird dem einen oder anderen warscheinlich unbekannt sein da die U.baits so viel ich weiß in keinen Angelhändler zu kaufen sind. Und nur unter der website: mah-baits.de 
Für mich ganz klar sind es die beste Boilies überhaupt, da die auch überhaupt keine Konservierungstoffe enthalten. Und weil sie vergleichsweise rehct günstig sind. 


So problem -> Man kann jeweils die Boilies nur in 5kg schritten kaufen. Brauch ich zurzeit nicht und mir ist das Geld vorerst zu Schade. Und da die Lieferung etwas dauert da die Boilies frisch gerollt werden sind mit die U-baits zurzeit ungünstig. 

Welchen von den beiden Marken könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 
Mailine o. NutraBaits. 

Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit diesen Boilies gemacht? 
habe halt schon von vielen Jungkolleggen gehört das sie an MEINEM Hausgewässer gut fangen. 

Deshalb kommen eig nur die in Frage. 


mfg 

Grigi, CarpDream


----------



## heuki1983 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Mainline sind gut .....  die anderen kenn ich nicht !!!

Mein Tip für dich :

Black Label Baits ....  Die sind der kracher  .....  #6#6


Gruß


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

HI

nimm die Maainline boilies ich hab mit denen nur gute erfahrung gemacht nutrabait´s hab ich noch nicht mit gefischt


----------



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Also doch eher Mainline?? 

Also die Boilies sind für jetzt erstmal eine übergangslösung bis es sich wieder lohnt UnderworldBaits zu kaufen. 


Noch eine Frage. 

kann mir bitte einer aufklären was bei mainline diese sorten bedeuten. 

weil mit pulse oder the cell kann ich nichts anfangen. 

Wenns geht könntet ihr mir die ein wenig erklären: 

Fuzion 
The Cell 
grange 
new grange 
Pulse 

Nur wenns geht ich will jetzt hier keinen zwingen ;-)


----------



## colognecarp (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Hi

Guck dich mal bei Straubing um, die drehen Mainline frezzer ohne Konservierer ab. http://www.bait-service-straubing.de/

Dort kannst du auch fragen was was ist, die haben einen guten Sevice

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## ProHunters Fox (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ich werfmal den Namen Cockbaits in den Raum. Mit Sicherheit eine würdige Alternetive.


----------



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Guck dich mal bei Straubing um, die drehen Mainline frezzer ohne Konservierer ab. http://www.bait-service-straubing.de/
> 
> ...



Cool Danke! 

Des ist ja alles lieb und nett aber ich sollte schon wissen was diese ganze komischen Sorten überhaut bedeuten#c#c#c


----------



## colognecarp (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Ich werfmal den Namen Cockbaits in den Raum. Mit Sicherheit eine würdige Alternetive.



Haben die jetzt seid neustem Mainline im programm |bigeyes


----------



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Ich werfmal den Namen Cockbaits in den Raum. Mit Sicherheit eine würdige Alternetive.




leute leute, 

ist ja nett das ihr mir da ratschläge gibt, aber es nützt mir später nichts wenn 25 Marken von Boilies mit dann zur verfügung stehen. Wie gesagt ist es nur eine Übergangslösung für die Situation. Wenn es sich wieder lohn, dann kommen wieder die Underworld-Baits zum einsatz


----------



## colognecarp (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ich kenne die Underworldbaits, bei uns ist ein Testfischer von denen im Verein. Die haben schon ihre daseinsberechtigung, aber was erwartest du denn von deinem Boilie, soll er eher Günstig sein, kommt es dir auf den Namen an und das Geld ist nebensache, sollen die Zutaten sehr hochwertig sein etz. ??

Wenn du eh schon bei Straubing rum eierst, guck dir mal den Bigfish von Straubing selber an, wie ich finde ein guter Fischklicker. Wenn du grade knapp bist dann geh zu Successfulbaits, nur mal so als Tip. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Underworldbaits, bei uns ist ein Testfischer von denen im Verein. Die haben schon ihre daseinsberechtigung, aber was erwartest du denn von deinem Boilie, soll er eher Günstig sein, kommt es dir auf den Namen an und das Geld ist nebensache, sollen die Zutaten sehr hochwertig sein etz. ??
> 
> Wenn du eh schon bei Straubing rum eierst, guck dir mal den Bigfish von Straubing selber an, wie ich finde ein guter Fischklicker. Wenn du grade knapp bist dann geh zu Successfulbaits, nur mal so als Tip.
> 
> ...



Hast du dann schon ma bestellt? 
Wenn ja wie lang hat es ca gedauert bis die Kugeln da waren?


----------



## colognecarp (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ja klar, ansonsten würde ich ihn nicht empfehlen. Der dreht soweit ich weis Mo. die bestellungen und verschickt sie dann di.


----------



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Danke für deine Infos ;-) 

Jeodch eine Frage noch. 

Da kann ich wählen Baitsticks ja oder nein. 

Was sind Baitsticks in einem Boilie?


----------



## colognecarp (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab ich noch nie so bestellt


----------



## CarpDream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Okay Alles Klar ;-) 

trotzdem thx ;-)


----------



## boiliemeister (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

www.Dragonbaits.de


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



> Welchen von den beiden Marken könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Mailine o. NutraBaits.




Hi, beide Marken gehören zu den am meisten gefischten Boilies der Welt. Beide Firmen machen Riesenumsätze, besonders in Großbritannien. Sie gehören zu den teuersten Marken.
Wenn du nicht selber rollen kannst, bieten beide Programme eine gute Alternative, um einen hochwertigen Boilie zu bekommen.
Es ist preislich aber totaler Irrsinn (wäre es für mich gewesen, als ich 16 war).
Ich habe zwei Sorten über die Jahre immer mal wieder gefischt und zwar Mainline Fusion und Nutrabaits Trigga. Beides sind sehr weiche Köder, wobei ich klar den letzteren empfehlen würde.
Mainline Grange mit Corn Steep Liquer wird auch viel verkauft.


----------



## Lupus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Hi super Text Boiliemeister und soooo viele Infos!


Muss Spaltkarpfen rechtgeben die beiden von dir genannten Marken sind wohl die "Marken" schlecht hin!...Dementsprechend auch der Preis..... Aber wie Spaltkarpfen schon sagte beide Produzenten sind Mega teuer...Wenn du eh nur so ein paar Kilo brauchst...dann roll doch selbst! Oder tu dich mit Freunden zusammen...so würde ich das machen

Zum Thema SB ich fische auch oft mit den Kugeln von denen! Bin sehr zufrieden damit! Zumindest mit den allermeisten!


----------



## boiliemeister (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hi super Text Boiliemeister und soooo viele Infos!
> 
> 
> Ohne Worte!!


----------



## tarpoon (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Lupus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi super Text Boiliemeister und soooo viele Infos!
> ...


----------



## j4ni (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Moin,

zu den angefragten Marken ist ja schon alles gesagt worden, wobei es doch verwundert, dass eben diese soo unbekannt sind, anyways, zu Straubingen:

Also, am einfachsten ist es du rufst die Jungs einfach mal an! Da wirst du alles und noch vieles mehr von dem was du wissen willst erfahren. Ein wenig "Bayrisch" sollte man sprechen, allerdings fahre ich als Nordlicht ganz gut damit die Wörter die ich nicht verstehe, einfach zu ignorieren 
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit BSS sind: sehr schnell, unheimlich kompetent und obendrein noch super freundlich. Die Qualität der Knicker steht wohl ausser Frage, gerade die angefragtem Mainline und Nutrabaits. Allerdings muss ich leicht schmunzeln, bei dem Gedanken Mainline oder Nutrabaits zu fischen, weil man gerade knapp bei Kasse ist. Aber jeder nach seiner facon!
Die Baitsticks sind im die Würste die aus der Baitgun herauskommen in unterschiedlicher Länge. Also im Prinip Boilies an der Stange. Sicherlich eine nette Idee, falls man der Meinung ist, dass man mit einer neuen Köderform den einen oder anderen Biss mehr bekommen würde.


----------



## colognecarp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Stimmt ein bischen Bayrisch muss man abkönnen, da konnte ich mir das schmunzeln auch nicht verkneifen, Kölsch trifft auf Bayerisch |rolleyes 

Aber die haben mich sogar angerufen und nachgefragt ob die Bestellung bei mir eingetroffen ist, das machen ja wirklich die wenigsten oder besser gesagt macht das niemand bei dem ich so Bestelle, also sehr zufalässig die Schmiede

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## boiliemeister (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> boiliemeister schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ boiliemeister
> ...


----------



## colognecarp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Was geht denn mit dem Boliemeister, ist das jetzt der neue Knigge #d


----------



## BöhserZwerg (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Hi,
Ich habe Mailineboilies gefischt und war auch recht zufrieden damit.Ich fische an einem Fließgewässer und weiß nicht wie das jetzt bei dir aussieht.


----------



## boiliemeister (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ne Ne  Patrick 
Mit KNIGGE musst mich nicht vergleichen


----------



## colognecarp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Ne Ne  Patrick
> Mit KNIGGE musst mich nicht vergleichen



Dann versuch doch mal ein wenig mehr Qualität in deine Post zu bringen, bisher kommt das alles etwas seltsam rüber was du hier im allgemeinen im Board schreibst

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## boiliemeister (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ja kann ich machen


----------



## heidsch (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Was geht denn mit dem Boliemeister, ist das jetzt der neue Knigge #d



... lebt der eigentlich noch ? man liest in letzter zeit echt wenig von knigge ... was ist passiert ? klärt mich mal einer auf ...

sorry für's off topic 



mfg heidsch


----------



## colognecarp (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ich weis es auch nicht, ich hab die letzen Wochen garnichts mehr von ihm gelesen, ich denke mal das er es mit dem Board oder dem Usernamen dran gegeben hat. Mir soll es recht sein, obwohl er ja schon irgendwie kult war |supergri


----------



## boiliemeister (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

ja der lebt noch


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Stimmt ein bischen Bayrisch muss man abkönnen, da konnte ich mir das schmunzeln auch nicht verkneifen, Kölsch trifft auf Bayerisch |rolleyes
> 
> Aber die haben mich sogar angerufen und nachgefragt ob die Bestellung bei mir eingetroffen ist, das machen ja wirklich die wenigsten oder besser gesagt macht das niemand bei dem ich so Bestelle, also sehr zufalässig die Schmiede
> 
> ...




Ou, Ou jungs. Do werd i worschoinlich a klois porblem haba. I be zwar aus dem hochverschuldenta griechaland woisch! Jedoch leb i seit guat fufzea johr im tiefsta schwoberländle!!:vik: 

Okay danke für die Infos ;-)


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich weis es auch nicht, ich hab die letzen Wochen garnichts mehr von ihm gelesen, ich denke mal das er es mit dem Board oder dem Usernamen dran gegeben hat. Mir soll es recht sein, obwohl er ja schon irgendwie kult war |supergri




Er war kult?:vik::q:vik:


----------



## stefan330i (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Hallo
zusammen,der boliemeister wurde heute auf mehrfachen Wunsch gesperrt,er versuchte hier Leute zu verarschen,das hat er jetzt davon.So Leute haben hier nichts zu suchen.|gr:


----------



## heidsch (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Hallo
> zusammen,der boliemeister wurde heute auf mehrfachen Wunsch gesperrt,er versuchte hier Leute zu verarschen,das hat er jetzt davon.So Leute haben hier nichts zu suchen.|gr:



naja ... ich für meinen teil hab ihn eh nicht ernst genommen. entweder hat der sich einen spass daraus gemacht, oder war einfach nur unterbelichtet #c.

egal !!!


mfg heidsch


----------



## colognecarp (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Was sollte man da auch ernst nehmen, da kam ja keinerlei Infos von ihm rüber, hätte man ihn nicht rausgeworfen wäre er früher oder später von selbst gegangen weil er hier so bestimmt keinen Fuß mehr gefasst hätte, aber der nächste Klassenclown kommt bestimmt 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## stefan330i (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

Ja der Kerl war ziemlich neben der Kappe,wollte ein Boot verkaufen und als wir vorbei kommen wollten hat er sein Handy nicht mehr abgenommen,bzw. einfach wieder aufgelegt usw....


----------



## CarpHunterJohnny (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

hallo leute, insbesondere CarpDream
deine underworldbaits scheinen schon nicht schlecht zu sein.
mir stellt sich die frage: wieso nur mainline oder nutrabaits???
aus deiner sicht ist die frage schnell beantwortet, ich hingegegn finde das nicht gut.
es mögen 2 gute firmen sein!! aber warum nicht mal selbst was ausprobieren anstatt mit dem selben zu fische wie andere!!??!
in dem sinne ist das mein rat..geh deinen eigenen weg und fische anders als andere 

ps: RSR, dynamites, nash, succesful baits, dragon baits...

gruß, der karpfenangler aus dem osten!


----------



## CarpDream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*



CarpHunterJohnny schrieb:


> hallo leute, insbesondere CarpDream
> deine underworldbaits scheinen schon nicht schlecht zu sein.
> mir stellt sich die frage: wieso nur mainline oder nutrabaits???
> aus deiner sicht ist die frage schnell beantwortet, ich hingegegn finde das nicht gut.
> ...




Das ich immer meinen eigenen Weg gehe ist bei mir schon grundsätzlich, ich will nicht sagen das ich ein überheblicher Karpfenfischer bin. Jedoch glaube ich du verstehst mich nicht ganz. Wie gesagt fische ich eigentlich nur mit Underworld, da sie mir letzten herbst alle aus sind, und da sie mir zurzeit recht ungünstig sind, habe ich meine Freunde gefragt womit sie fischen, und zu 95% kam "Nutra und Main". Somit wusste ich das diese nur in Frage kommen weil, es eine recht zügige Übergangslösung sein musste da ich noch paar Schneekarpfen fangen wollte und nicht lange rumexperementieren wollte wie ich es im Sommer ausüben kann. Und deshalb fragte ich auch Angelboard um diese 2 Firmen. 

Ich lasse mich ungern von andere beenflüssen ;-) 
Aber manchmal muss man auch Fragen#6 

PS: habe es geschafft! 2 Fische innerhalb 24H reingefallen auf Einem Nutra 3D. Biggest 27pound! :vik:


----------



## CarpHunterJohnny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Entweder,... oder?*

da hab ich das nciht richtig verstanden! 
passiert ;D
guut. da nutra ein bisschen preiswerter ist als mainline und ich nur von beiden firmen gutes behaupten kann, würde ich diese auch vorziehen!
damit hat sich das wohl geklärt....

auch im winter sollte man eine stelle nicht überfischen 

von mir noch ne frage: fischt du jetzt im winter im fluss?
ps: habe dort ein paar problemchen^^

zum schluss noch n glückwunsch zu deinen fischen...

petri..
gruß johnny


----------

